# Freezer safe canning jars



## olive&pimiento (May 15, 2006)

Does anyone know where I can get these? I've tried to look online and in Walmart and Target.


----------



## Denvergirlie (Oct 22, 2005)

Walmart should have them in the canning asile.

I buy mine at yard sales and thrift store, but have also seen them for sale at the grocery store and Ace Hardware along with TrueValue hardware.


----------



## olive&pimiento (May 15, 2006)

So can you just use any of the ball glass jars, or are certain ones safe for the freezer. I thought I remembered breaking one once by putting it in the freezer, but the memory is foggy.


----------



## DesertMommy (Sep 12, 2004)

Bumping this back up because I want to know more about glass in the freezer too. I recently froze a glass container with plastic lid (Martha Stewart K-Mart from many years ago) with great success but worried about it the whole time. Is there a rule of thumb for glass in freezer?


----------



## 2GR8KIDS (Jan 17, 2005)

I looked it up on the internet earlier today because I am making strawberry freezer jam today and only had the regular glass jars. The consensus seemed to be that it's OK to use the regular jars and lids in the freezer. I put the jars in a ziplock bag just in case there's breakage or an explosion!


----------



## Mama Poot (Jun 12, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DesertMommy* 








Bumping this back up because I want to know more about glass in the freezer too. I recently froze a glass container with plastic lid (Martha Stewart K-Mart from many years ago) with great success but worried about it the whole time. Is there a rule of thumb for glass in freezer?

Yes-headspace. Be sure to leave ample room at the top of the jar to allow for expansion.


----------



## mamadelbosque (Feb 6, 2007)

I freeze in mason jars fairly often, and its always been fine. Just make sure theres plenty of space at the top so that they don't explode.


----------



## favrielle (Sep 21, 2007)

WalMart sells glass can-or-freeze jars in pint size (the wide-mouth pints). Be sure that whatever you use is a _straight sided_ jar; that will minimize any chance of breakage. The non-straight sided jars are more likely to break when whatever you're freezing expands.


----------



## georgia (Jan 12, 2003)

Bumping for a friend


----------



## reducereuserecycle (Jan 16, 2007)

and make sure you not only leave room for expansion, but you don't want the top of your food to even touch the lid once it freezes cause it can cause rust which will ruin your whole jar


----------



## LuAnn_D (Jul 15, 2009)

Companies who make canning jars use tempered glass to make the jars. This means that the glass has been tempered or made to handle extreme temperatures. Most canning jars are made for use in a canner and therefore they are tempered for high heat. Some people like to use canning jars for freezing. This is an acceptable practice if the jars have been made for freezing. This means they have been tempered for extreme heat or extreme cold. These jars are labeled as being safe for freezing. If you look closely, it is usually formed into the glass and has the word freezer or freezer safe somewhere on the jar. I have typically found it just below where the screw band rests on the jar. If the jar is not made to use in the freezer and has only been tempered for high heat, it may crack.

Commercial jars like Mayo, peanut butter, etc may be tempered for heat and not cold, but are not recommended for second time use in the freezer or canner.

LuAnn (I am an Educator for Ohio State University Extension)


----------



## mnnice (Apr 15, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LuAnn_D* 
Commercial jars like Mayo, peanut butter, etc may be tempered for heat and not cold, but are not recommended for second time use in the freezer or canner.

LuAnn (I am an Educator for Ohio State University Extension)

pean

I always use "real" mason jars for both waterbath and pressure canning, but usually use peanut butter jars with plastic lids for freezer jam. I haven't had any problems with breakage. Are there any food safety issues with reusing jars.


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mnnice* 
Are there any food safety issues with reusing jars.

Not glass ones. It's the lids that could be a problem - but not really in the freezer.


----------



## Sailor (Jun 13, 2006)

Yes, I just use the regular mason jars in the freezer. I even freeze soup in them for quick meals when I don't feel like cooking.


----------

